# 1840 Frontier Festival at Chehaw Park in Albany



## Bill Mc (Jan 7, 2019)

Good place to visit if you have the time . January 11, 12 and 13.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep, ya`ll come see us. Us re-enactors are getting our camps set up daily. It will be our 27th year doing this annual event.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 13, 2019)

Went to the gathering yesterday.
Nick taught me how to make fire with flint and steel! May never use' nother match long as I live. Nick if you see a glow on the horizon S of you it'll be me practicing!
Thanks again.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 13, 2019)

Nic's tipi is on the left.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 14, 2019)

Good time and good folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 14, 2019)

Took my grandson, met old friends, put faces to names, good time!


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 14, 2019)

My son and I had a great time. If you’ve never been it’s worth the trip


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2019)

Ben and me


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2019)

And here's Nick


----------



## 1Brown (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Took my grandson, met old friends, put faces to names, good time!


and somehow I missed meeting you...


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, I missed some folks alsol I just stayed around the dry scrape area.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2019)

I was there until 1;00 Sat. Met a bunch of great folks finally put  faces with  names.Dean and BillMc. did a great job showing the kids how to dry scrap and make cordage and bow strings.Hope Ben if feeling better.Nick was a busy man Sat a.m.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2019)

I’ve got to make it down there one year.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 16, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I’ve got to make it down there one year.


You would really enjoy it.


----------



## Mauser (Jan 16, 2019)

Me,the wife,and little girl went Sunday, talked to Nick a while and saw Ben. Wish I could have put  some more names with faces. We'll be at the Indian festival if I'm not working.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2019)

Mauser said:


> Me,the wife,and little girl went Sunday, talked to Nick a while and saw Ben. Wish I could have put  some more names with faces. We'll be at the Indian festival if I'm not working.




Great to spend some time with ya`ll, and that jerky is forevemore GOOD!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 17, 2019)

I hate I missed it...I always enjoy seeing Ben and the crowd...came home Friday evening with a fever...finally got out of bed around noon and headed to Convenient Care...they sent me to the ER...spent most of Sunday recovering.

save me some jerky


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 17, 2019)

I saw a few old friends , mainly I got a hug from Keebs and Tommi ….


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 17, 2019)

Missed you. Maybe see you at Fr Yargo


----------



## Mauser (Jan 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Great to spend some time with ya`ll, and that jerky is forevemore GOOD!


Thank you sir!! Good seeing you as well!! Keep us posted when y'all find out about the Indian festival


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 18, 2019)

Been wanting to go for years. Took my son and two grandsons. We all had a great time. Met Nic and some other folks. Really wished I had went and seen the Park before Hurricane Michael. Really made a mess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> Been wanting to go for years. Took my son and two grandsons. We all had a great time. Met Nic and some other folks. Really wished I had went and seen the Park before Hurricane Michael. Really made a mess.




It was a pleasure to meet ya`ll. Wish we could have had more time to set around the fire.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2019)

Bill Mc said:


> Missed you. Maybe see you at Fr Yargo



Are y’all planning something similar for Fort Yargo at Winder?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 7, 2020)

Chehaw gathering this  weekend.Anyone planning on being there?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 7, 2020)

I may very well run out..I have always enjoyed the times I did go.
Supposed to be 80ish this weekend


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 8, 2020)

Ya'll keep an eye on the weather, might be a little run Saturday.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 8, 2020)

looks like they are saying a lot Saturday evening...if it maintains its current speed


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2020)

Glad my tipi is waterproof.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2020)

Cindy and I planned to go,but I've got a bad case of bronchitis. 
Maybe next year.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 8, 2020)

I will be there tomorrow morning setting up camp and won't leave until Monday!


----------



## oldguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Glad my tipi is waterproof.


And WINDPROOF!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 9, 2020)

News this am has the temp at a record high of 82 and move the threat of heavy rain until later


----------



## oldguy (Jan 9, 2020)

82. Sounds about right for this time of year!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 9, 2020)

It would be a record high I think if it does ...to beat out the high on that day in 189?


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2020)

Gobblinwoods,Ruger, and I are coming down Sat if all goes as planned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

oldguy said:


> And WINDPROOF!




Yessir, it has stood through a couple of storms with winds in excess of 70+ mph. Tipis and yurts were designed very well.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Let's just hope if a big blow comes that it's pine tree proof as well!
Hope to see you this weekend.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 9, 2020)

What is the general schedule on Sunday?  I assume folks might start packing up to leave in the afternoon?  

We might have either one or both of our grandkids this weekend and I believe they would enjoy it.  They usually love going to Chehaw on any day.  Will there be stuff to interest them on Sunday, if we get there early enough?  (9 year old boy and 4 year old country girl who lives in a yard full of free range chickens.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> What is the general schedule on Sunday?  I assume folks might start packing up to leave in the afternoon?
> 
> We might have either one or both of our grandkids this weekend and I believe they would enjoy it.  They usually love going to Chehaw on any day.  Will there be stuff to interest them on Sunday, if we get there early enough?  (9 year old boy and 4 year old country girl who lives in a yard full of free range chickens.)




Folks will start breaking camp in the middle-late afternoon Sunday. On Sunday, we usually have our tomahawk competition around 2. Before that and all through the morning and day, folks at various camps will be doing all kinds of everyday living of the periods of 1750 through 1840. There`s even an open air church service held by a friend of mine, around 10:30. You bring em by my tipi. I`ll show em a  few things including how to build and maintain a flint & steel fire.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Folks will start breaking camp in the middle-late afternoon Sunday. On Sunday, we usually have our tomahawk competition around 2. Before that and all through the morning and day, folks at various camps will be doing all kinds of everyday living of the periods of 1750 through 1840. There`s even an open air church service held by a friend of mine, around 10:30. You bring em by my tipi. I`ll show em a  few things including how to build and maintain a flint & steel fire.



Thanks very much, Nic.  We will definitely look you up, if it turns out we make it there.  Been there once before by myself years ago, and it was awesome.  25 degrees outside that year if I recall.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 9, 2020)

i could stand a lesson on that myself


----------



## Mauser (Jan 11, 2020)

I was hoping we were gonna make it again this year, but the wife came down with the flu Thursday


----------



## oldguy (Jan 11, 2020)

Good to see everybody!
Met some members on here.
Bought me a tommy-hawk
'Nother good time!
Be thinking about everybody in camp tonight when the blow comes.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 11, 2020)

I worked way more than I intended to today.  Hope I make it tomorrow...last time I was there I got to watch the tomahawk throwing contest.

Winds out there seem to be well in the 20s now...tornado watch until 9:00 PM...Stay safe all!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

oldguy said:


> Good to see everybody!
> Met some members on here.
> Bought me a tommy-hawk
> 'Nother good time!
> Be thinking about everybody in camp tonight when the blow comes.


Enjoyed meeting and talking to you.Always enjoy being around my GON friends.Met some new ones and they all seem to be good peoples


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Mauser said:


> I was hoping we were gonna make it again this year, but the wife came down with the flu Thursday


Hope she gets better quickly.That stuff is no joke.


----------



## Mauser (Jan 11, 2020)

Crakajak said:


> Hope she gets better quickly.That stuff is no joke.


Thank you sir, I think she got the tamiflu in time and is on the mend. She's fussin at me so she's a Little better lol


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 11, 2020)

Mauser said:


> Thank you sir, I think she got the tamiflu in time and is on the mend. She's fussin at me so she's a Little better lol


That good ...unless you done made her mad at you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 11, 2020)

I was coming but thought it was next weekend.  Maybe next year.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 12, 2020)

One of the best parts of the gathering was all the young people involved! There were at least 2 scout troops with camps. And we visited with one camp of young boys busy starting a fire then came back and one put a pot on the fire and proclaimed they fixing to cook elk. I asked where they got elk and he said "Our neighbor. He knows we like doing this stuff." One of the scouts was making venison jerky over an open fire. Great to see young people involved. Not to mention all the kids in camp with parents and just attending dressed in traditional period dress.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 12, 2020)

I saw about 5 of those young fellas at the hawk throwin competition this afternoon and they had a blast.

I will tell you the most LOL fun I have had was watchin the adult match.  Ben hoopin up the crowd...1..2..3.."IT'S THE BIG ROUND THING" when they missed the whole stump...had me in stitches.

I did pick me up a new skinner


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 12, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> I saw about 5 of those young fellas at the hawk throwin competition this afternoon and they had a blast.
> 
> I will tell you the most LOL fun I have had was watchin the adult match.  Ben hoopin up the crowd...1..2..3.."IT'S THE BIG ROUND THING" when they missed the whole stump...had me in stitches.
> 
> I did pick me up a new skinner



Yep, I was one of the ones who missed!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 13, 2020)

My grandkids, son and I had a great time. Got to place some GONers with faces. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 13, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yep, I was one of the ones who missed!



I didn't point no fingers 

sorry we didn't get introduced


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 14, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> I didn't point no fingers
> 
> sorry we didn't get introduced


No worries! Next time ask Nick to introduce you to his brother. He'll know where to find me.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> No worries! Next time ask Nick to introduce you to his brother. He'll know where to find me.


Yeah, when Nic made mention that you were his Brother, I told him the first time I saw your avitar that I thought of him, but just couldn't put it all together. Sorry I miss it this year...family duties, but plans to make it next year.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 14, 2020)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, when Nic made mention that you were his Brother, I told him the first time I saw your avitar that I thought of him, but just couldn't put it all together. Sorry I miss it this year...family duties, but plans to make it next year.


Hopefully the weather will be cooler and drier when you come next year. It's a great time and almost like a family reunion for the participants. Many of us have been coming over 15 years!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 14, 2020)

the weather was almost 20° warmer than normal.  Last time I went I watched the hawk throwin too.  That year Nic skint out a deer at camp I think...maybe 6 years ago?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 26, 2020)

Its on my bucket list. One year Ill make it down there.


----------

